# Torque Steering



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

This has probably been touched on before but perhaps someone can shed some new light on a problem I am having. After burning out the tires that came witht my 2005 X LE at 
40K, I bought some new Michelin Destinys. Now at 61K and inasmuch as the tires are fine - better than the originals - I have been fighting a consistent, it seems unfixable (after two wheel alignments) pull to the right (and I'm not talking about politics here). On all kinds of roads, while under acceleration, cruising or even in neutral and just coasting. I always find that I have the steering wheel turned a few degrees left to stay straight. Now this problem is especialy noticeable off the line. I've spoken to a few X owners I've met along the way and asked them if they have any kind of pulling problem - right or left - and so far no one has said "yeah, I have that too". When I took the car to Willowdale Nissan to have a the wheel alignment done he said that this is a common issue with FWD vehicles and is "normal". It's possible that a torque steering effect is indeed normal but not the pulling to the right at all times. Now just to make sure I've covered the bases, no accidents, no curb hitting incidents, no off trail of any significance, yes tires have been rotated - twice, and they are properly inflated. So is it the tires ? Is it a different problem related to suspension or linkage or "framistats" perhaps ?? Is the Nissan service dude blowing smoke ? Anyone have any suggestion about how to fix this once and for all ? It's driving me nuts.

Oh an BTW when I mentioned the thermometer problem - being too close to the rad and all, needs to be moved so accurate temperature can be read - the service guy completely blew me off. I let that go. I want the right hand bias of this truck to be fixed lest I vote Liberal next election.


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

This has been covered in previous posts and I solved a similar problem by typing in torque steer under search.
My XT pulled right after I took delivery. I took it in twice for the dealer to have a look and they ran wheel alignments each time. I went through the same interrogation (i.e., crown of road, tire pressure, it's torque steer and its normal, etc.) by the dealer. In the end, the service manager road tested the car, conducted a third wheel alignment and then proceeded to cross-rotate the tires which cured the pull to the right.

Now my XT generally drives straight but there is a ever so slight pull to the left.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*More Tire Info*



drtdvl said:


> This has been covered in previous posts and I solved a similar problem by typing in torque steer under search.
> My XT pulled right after I took delivery. I took it in twice for the dealer to have a look and they ran wheel alignments each time. I went through the same interrogation (i.e., crown of road, tire pressure, it's torque steer and its normal, etc.) by the dealer. In the end, the service manager road tested the car, conducted a third wheel alignment *and then proceeded to cross-rotate the tires which cured the pull to the right.*
> 
> Now my XT generally drives straight but there is a ever so slight pull to the left.
> ...


Interesting that cross rotating the tires seems to have solved the problem.....there may be a reason for this.

Below is some information (and a link) that I posted in another forum which will give an idea of WHY the problem may have been solved.

From other forum:
********************************************************************
Ever wonder about those yellow spots (sometimes red) on the sidewall of a new tire (tyre) ? 

Ever wonder about the red stripe that runs around the circumference of a new tire ? 

Ever notice that sometimes it's in the centre and other times it's off to one side or the other ? 

I never did until recently. 

Surprisingly, these dots and stripes will impact on the balance of your tire and the way in which your vehicle "tracks" - - your tire installer should know this information (but probably doesn't) - - might be worthwhile to bring a copy with you next time you have new tires installed. 

Lots of other valuable info in this link also. 

click & scroll to colored dots & stripes 

Hope it's of some value. 

Cheers = Roger
*********************************************************************

Here's the link - cause it didn't come up on a cut & paste:

Car Bibles : The Wheel and Tyre Bible

Scroll down and see (in particular) the piece on the red stripes.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Roger - very interesting information. I guess I will look for the green stripe as I may be colour blind...


----------

